# Colonoscopy s/p right hemicolectomy



## lindacoder (Apr 2, 2012)

Patient is in global period having undergone emergent right hemicolectomy. Patient is recovered and is now having a colonoscopy as her last one was over 10 years and he wants to clear the rest of her colon. What CPT/ICD-9 codes do I use?  Thanks.


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Apr 3, 2012)

I would use either screening or v45.3.  Thoughts anyone?


----------

